# The official PlayStation 3 release thread



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/busin...gy/16013321.htm

Here we go.









:laugh:

AWARD: for biggest loser...

''I scheduled my vacation days in September for this,'' said Marvin Henderson, 25, who has been waiting outside the Best Buy since Monday. ``I knew this was coming. I planned ahead. Survival of the fittest, yo.''

Marvin Henderson, you are the biggest loser, yo.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Um...do "the fittest" buy video game systems...or, if they do, do they sit in line to become earliest adopters?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

HAHAHA!................YO!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Haha, the guy in the picture looks like Crabman from 'My Name is Earl' hahahaha


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I was going to try to snag one and sell it for profit but thanks to people like him I guess I won't be able to make a quick buck. doesn't best buy only sell like 25 the first day per store?


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

''I scheduled my vacation days in September for this,'' Vacation from what? Selling crack on the corner? Beating hoes? Making ilegitimate children everywhere?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I think there might be some brokeback action going on in that tent. It looks suspicious....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> Haha, the guy in the picture looks like Crabman from 'My Name is Earl' hahahaha


Hmm...wonder if Darnell has an episode off at some point soon...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

somebody put ceiling cat in that tent for me


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Humper said:


> I was going to try to snag one and sell it for profit but thanks to people like him I guess I won't be able to make a quick buck. doesn't best buy only sell like 25 the first day per store?


I really hope this was a joke. I think Ebay should nuke all PS3 auctions.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I was going to try to snag one and sell it for profit but thanks to people like him I guess I won't be able to make a quick buck. doesn't best buy only sell like 25 the first day per store?


I really hope this was a joke. I think Ebay should nuke all PS3 auctions.
[/quote]

whys that dude it was like this on ebay when the 360 came out and i remeber when the ps2 came out it was going for 2200$ on ebay back in 00. if people a willing to pay that much why not take advantage of it and make some scratch


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/busin...gy/16013321.htm
> 
> Here we go.
> 
> ...


Ya well, you gotta hand it to him though, yo - at least he's not spamming on Quick Heads Up .... yo


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

he's just hating that he didn't think of it first. lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i have 4k for anyone who can get online and get me one


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

starbury said:


> he's just hating that he didn't think of it first. lol


?? If I want a PS3 on Nov 17th. I would get one. If I were a dipshit I would sell it. I only hate the people that destroy the market place and take advantage of their fellow man. 
go get a job if you want to make money. don't take advantage of your fellow man.

oh and viva [email protected][email protected]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i alreayd have ps4 so :rasp:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/busin...gy/16013321.htm
> 
> Here we go.
> 
> ...


Ya well, you gotta hand it to him though, yo - at least he's not spamming on Quick Heads Up .... yo

















[/quote]

owch


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joey said:


> i have 4k for anyone who can get online and get me one


I can still get one if I wanted. If you're serious, I'll pick it up and even deliver it to you for $4,000.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what do the campers do if they have to take a sh*t?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> what do the campers do if they have to take a sh*t?


Let's put it this way. I wouldn't want to be the gardener in charge of the parking lot medians that week.

Or they hold it in. I'm sure that's what freakboy meant by "Survival of the fittest, yo."


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> he's just hating that he didn't think of it first. lol


?? If I want a PS3 on Nov 17th. I would get one. If I were a dipshit I would sell it. I only hate the people that destroy the market place and take advantage of their fellow man. 
go get a job if you want to make money. don't take advantage of your fellow man.

oh and viva [email protected][email protected]
[/quote]

Blacksunshine did you just call me an asshole


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

it's not the people that are selling their ps3s for 2 grand that are the assholes. it's the people that are willing to buy them for that much that are. why not just wait a couple months? i can't believe people are so into games that they will pay 4x the amount of the regular price of a system.

besides that, it's not screwing up the economy of it at all. consumers are not forced to buy it at 2000-3000 per unit, it's their own choice. they could wait for their electronics store to get another shipment if they so pleased. it's not like the retailers are jacking up or lowering the price any. as far as i know, the 360 prices have remained the same since release and won't go down until next year.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

fattykins said:


> it's not the people that are selling their ps3s for 2 grand that are the assholes. it's the people that are willing to buy them for that much that are. why not just wait a couple months? i can't believe people are so into games that they will pay 4x the amount of the regular price of a system.
> 
> besides that, it's not screwing up the economy of it at all. consumers are not forced to buy it at 2000-3000 per unit, it's their own choice. they could wait for their electronics store to get another shipment if they so pleased. it's not like the retailers are jacking up or lowering the price any. as far as i know, the 360 prices have remained the same since release and won't go down until next year.


thats what i'am saying if some tool is willing to pay 3 grand for a ps3 why give the person sh*t who's sellin it they don't have a gun to your head . like fatty said just wait a few mounths and pick it up for 400 hundred . but some people always have to be the first to have something just to be a showoff


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Humper said:


> Blacksunshine did you just call me an asshole


I might have. But its nothing personal. It was more a sweeping statement in reguards to the masses of people who are doing this.

Hyphen- you're also right its the people that are paying 2K for them who are also assholes. they are feeding each other and really it is hurting everyone.

Lets think about that kid who has been saving his money for the last year to have the 650 to buy one of these and maybe a game to play on it. Hes standing #26 in line at the best buy. They only have 25 avalible. 15 of the people standing in front of him are only buying the system to resell it on ebay. He goes home with nothing. Now the poor kid who has been waiting has to either keep waiting for another year untill the jacked prices go down or the supply exceeds the demand. OR he has to come up with 1400 more bucks to get one off the guy that was standing in front of him at the Best Buy. The kid here is fictional ofcourse but don't fool yourselves into thinking this scenario isn't going to happen 1000x over on Friday. 
ahh hell with it. It dosen't matter my opinion on the subject as nothing is going to happen except a bunch of people selling PS3's at jacked prices. People are going to allow themselves to get screwed over. And like I said its not personal aganst anyone specifically anyway. I just don't think this is the way it should be. And I consider everyone that feeds into the problem an asshole in their own little way. Not that I hate anyone for taking advantage of oppertunity. Just I feel the whole thing on both ends is a little unethical.
And just because some people are stupid enough to pay the price dosen't make it right. because altho those people that are paying will have one and pay the price it does force others that refuse to pay to wait 6mo to a year before they have the oppertunity to get one themselves.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

not everyone is soooo PATIENT... this is a NOW world everyone wants everything today... I dont get why this bothers some of you so much... if them idiots wanna camp in a parking lot, let them.... if someone wants to spend a couple grand on a 600 system, let them...

bs--- that spoiled little kid you are reffering to will be just fine if he cant have his 600$ ps3 on release day... he will probably only cry for a couple days


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> ''I scheduled my vacation days in September for this,'' Vacation from what? Selling crack on the corner? Beating hoes? Making ilegitimate children everywhere?


how do u know thats what he does? Mayb he actually has a job . Dont make rasicst comments. Not every black man is drug dealer a pimp or a bad a father. I really hope u were joking.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im getting a wii








Its cheap, its fun, its different

Im not all that impressed with the 360,Its just an xbox with the graphics of a high end PC, if the ps3 is much the same as i expect it to be ill give that a miss too.
However if it turns out to be an amazing peice of kit, ill get one _when_ the price drops


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

if your not impressed with a 360 devon, how the hell is that nintendo thing gonna impress you?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Trigga said:


> ''I scheduled my vacation days in September for this,'' Vacation from what? Selling crack on the corner? Beating hoes? Making ilegitimate children everywhere?


how do u know thats what he does? Mayb he actually has a job . Dont make rasicst comments. Not every black man is drug dealer a pimp or a bad a father. I really hope u were joking.
[/quote]
Whoo, easy with the race card there turbo!

How do you know he was black?
He could have been/probably was, a wigga!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> ''I scheduled my vacation days in September for this,'' Vacation from what? Selling crack on the corner? Beating hoes? Making ilegitimate children everywhere?


how do u know thats what he does? Mayb he actually has a job . Dont make rasicst comments. Not every black man is drug dealer a pimp or a bad a father. I really hope u were joking.
[/quote]
Whoo, easy with the race card there turbo!

How do you know he was black?
He could have been/probably was, a wigga!
[/quote]

the picture of the guy...hes a black man


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> not everyone is soooo PATIENT... this is a NOW world everyone wants everything today... I dont get why this bothers some of you so much... if them idiots wanna camp in a parking lot, let them.... if someone wants to spend a couple grand on a 600 system, let them...
> 
> bs--- that spoiled little kid you are reffering to will be just fine if he cant have his 600$ ps3 on release day... he will probably only cry for a couple days


Who said he was spoiled? Have you never saved every penny you get to be able to afford something?
If he were spoiled his parents would have shelled out the 2K for the system. 
If you missed it he would have also put in the camping time in line. So basically he is putting forth every effort and gets screwed by the guys that are only using the launch to make a quick buck. 
Seems more people are getting PS3s on launch day so they can resell them. I don't think I've read anyone yet who has a preorder or is standing in line that actually intends to keep it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well start picketing outside of best buy if it really bothers you that much


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think when marvin henderson sells his ps3 on ebay for 1500 bucks he wont give a sh*t what a bunch of tools on the internet think about him


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i think when marvin henderson sells his ps3 on ebay for 1500 bucks he wont give a sh*t what a bunch of tools on the internet think about him


would you like to elaborate on your definition of the term tool? I think you might have misused it in an attempt to belittle ones opinion. If I were one of those ppl standing in line or buying the overpriced systems wouldnt that then make me a tool?
Since I am standing aganst the common opinion dosen't that make you all the tools?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

another thing is, new systems ALWAYS have something wrong with them. so people are basically paying triple the amount of the regular price for a console that is guaranteed to have something wrong with it. the 360 already has issue, the ps3 has issues and the wii will probably have issues as well. blah. the world is a confusing place.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There's more than one person in that pic?

Also, NONE of these guys are cool unless.....

.... they camp out in a tent like this;


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Because. they are ment to be sold for 599. And assholes destroy the market by snatching them up before anyone has a chance to buy them. And then they force everyone to pay the higher price.
> Blah blah blah supply demand bullshit. some people just lack ethics. Not everyone has the oppertunity to sit in line for 3 days to get one. Why should they have to pay 4X the price?


no one has to do anything, you dont have to pay quadruple the price to get it first, the problem isnt the people that capitolize this mentality of i need it now they could exert some self control and patients and wait for it. if they did it would cost so much to begin with.. i waited three years for the ps2 to come to reasonable price, im gald i did because i got the newer slim one and only paid 130 for it.. my friend got one a couple weeks after it came out and his burned out after two months.. just look at the 360 it had some problems when it first came out so all those impatient brats that had to have it had to send it back and wait for the recall to be completed..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Because. they are ment to be sold for 599. And assholes destroy the market by snatching them up before anyone has a chance to buy them. And then they force everyone to pay the higher price.
> Blah blah blah supply demand bullshit. some people just lack ethics. Not everyone has the oppertunity to sit in line for 3 days to get one. Why should they have to pay 4X the price?


no one has to do anything, you dont have to pay quadruple the price to get it first, the problem isnt the people that capitolize this mentality of i need it now they could exert some self control and patients and wait for it. if they did it would cost so much to begin with.. i waited three years for the ps2 to come to reasonable price, im gald i did because i got the newer slim one and only paid 130 for it.. my friend got one a couple weeks after it came out and his burned out after two months.. just look at the 360 it had some problems when it first came out so all those impatient brats that had to have it had to send it back and wait for the recall to be completed..
[/quote]

Its both ends that feed into the problem that are at fault. not just the buyers but the sellers. 
Those people who take up the spot with the intention of removing a PS3 from avaliblity to someone at regular price so they can mark the item up. 
and the idiots that pay the price and justify the people to do this practice. The whole thing is flawed its not solely the fault of either side, they both share responsiblity for destroying the distribution channels of these systems.
Are you only reading every other sentence of my posts? I think I covered this already. 
its the people that are forced to wait that lose out because of this. 
And you're wrong. IF all the PS3's are sucked up by people that are selling them then yes you are forced to pay the jacked prices if you want one anytime soon. Is that fair?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Trigga said:


> ''I scheduled my vacation days in September for this,'' Vacation from what? Selling crack on the corner? Beating hoes? Making ilegitimate children everywhere?


how do u know thats what he does? Mayb he actually has a job . Dont make rasicst comments. Not every black man is drug dealer a pimp or a bad a father. I really hope u were joking.
[/quote]
Whoo, easy with the race card there turbo!

How do you know he was black?
He could have been/probably was, a wigga!
[/quote]

the picture of the guy...hes a black man
[/quote]

Trigga, nobody's playing the race card. And the black man in the picture--his name isn't Marvin Henderson (the quoted person)...it's Terry St. Lawrence.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

hell im thinking of mugging an old lady or technerd and selling it for a half year worth of mortgage payments


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Trigga, nobody's playing the race card. And the black man in the picture--his name isn't Marvin Henderson (the quoted person)...it's Terry St. Lawrence.


Actually the article does not name the black man in the picture. in the caption it only names the three guys actually IN the tent. so that with the articles wording could lead someone to assume the other person in the picture is Marvin. The race card was pulled justly as Peetys comments were obviously aimed as a stereotypical attack on the person he assumed to be M. henderson. At any rate his comments were innapproperate. As it is easy to assume the derogatory racial intent behind his words.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

my freind thinks hes gonna get one by the end of the year WITHOUT reservation


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rocker said:


> my freind thinks hes gonna get one by the end of the year WITHOUT reservation


yeah, by paying $3,000 on ebay.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

not even that, he thinks hs gonna get it form a store or something.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

rocker said:


> not even that, he thinks hs gonna get it form a store or something.


In a normal world that would make sense...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> ''I scheduled my vacation days in September for this,'' Vacation from what? Selling crack on the corner? Beating hoes? Making ilegitimate children everywhere?


how do u know thats what he does? Mayb he actually has a job . Dont make rasicst comments. Not every black man is drug dealer a pimp or a bad a father. I really hope u were joking.
[/quote]
Whoo, easy with the race card there turbo!

How do you know he was black?
He could have been/probably was, a wigga!
[/quote]

the picture of the guy...hes a black man
[/quote]

Trigga, nobody's playing the race card. And the black man in the picture--his name isn't Marvin Henderson (the quoted person)...it's Terry St. Lawrence.
[/quote]

Well, if you want to be technically correct on all counts, his actual name isn't Marvin Henderson but rather Marvin HaRRISON, and he's not in that line - he plays wide receiver for the Indianapolis Colts


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Trigga, nobody's playing the race card. And the black man in the picture--his name isn't Marvin Henderson (the quoted person)...it's Terry St. Lawrence.


Actually the article does not name the black man in the picture. in the caption it only names the three guys actually IN the tent. so that with the articles wording could lead someone to assume the other person in the picture is Marvin. The race card was pulled justly as Peetys comments were obviously aimed as a stereotypical attack on the person he assumed to be M. henderson. At any rate his comments were innapproperate. As it is easy to assume the derogatory racial intent behind his words.
[/quote]

Fair enough, to the latter, but I have to disagree with the former.



> Terry St. Lawrence, left, Jonathan Castano, Jonathan Ciurdar and Dionisie Damse wait for their Play Station 3 in Aventura.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Fair enough, to the latter, but I have to disagree with the former.
> 
> 
> 
> > Terry St. Lawrence, left, Jonathan Castano, Jonathan Ciurdar and Dionisie Damse wait for their Play Station 3 in Aventura.


Notice there are 4 men in the picture. I'm tellin ya the press is always trien ta keep a brotha down.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Fair enough, to the latter, but I have to disagree with the former.
> 
> 
> 
> > Terry St. Lawrence, left, Jonathan Castano, Jonathan Ciurdar and Dionisie Damse wait for their Play Station 3 in Aventura.


Notice there are 4 men in the picture. I'm tellin ya the press is always trien ta keep a brotha down.
[/quote]

The caption also lists four men...two Jonathans, Dionisie Damse and Terry St. Lawrence.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought I was gonna be one of the few idiots staying up all night the night before to get a PS3...apparently these guys play a little bit harder than I do and are actually camping out for days with tents. Pretty depressing, I dont think its worth wasting two days of my life waiting in a line though.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I thought I read that stores will be getting very very limited supplies? Something like 25 units a store?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

should see the best buy here in the city


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i work at circuit city, we are only going to have 25 ps3's on friday, and when i went into work yesterday there was already a line outside for them, its ridiculous, its so stupid, but the next shipment doesnt come in until mid janurary, and we wont be stocking it regularly until april, so i can see why people wait, if your a hardcore gamer, april is a long way off lol i couldnt see paying 600 bucks for a system anyway, let alone the ebay prices, its just retarded, there so much better things you can do with the money lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> .... they camp out in a tent like this;


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I thought I read that stores will be getting very very limited supplies? Something like 25 units a store?


26 at Best Buy

around 10 at most other stores...so basically if you aren't out there now, goodluck.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats really pathetic. Pretty sad people dont have better things to do with their lives then campout outside an electronics store for a f*cking video game.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Last time I played a video game was back in the 1990's...when I had a nintendo..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont have a problem with video games, I even play Madden from time to time... but waiting outside a store for days to spend $600 on a new game...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

They said it's gonna go for something like $3,000 to $7000 on Ebay.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Just do like me and wait until they fall off the back of the truck


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mikfleye said:


> i work at circuit city, we are only going to have 25 ps3's on friday, and when i went into work yesterday there was already a line outside for them, its ridiculous, its so stupid, but the next shipment doesnt come in until mid janurary, and we wont be stocking it regularly until april, so i can see why people wait, if your a hardcore gamer, april is a long way off lol i couldnt see paying 600 bucks for a system anyway, let alone the ebay prices, its just retarded, there so much better things you can do with the money lol


But thats what they want to purchase with their money, then thats their decision. Just like how would pay thousands of dollars for amps, guitars, music equipment. I'm guessing you and your band would, I know my friends band does. Who would pay hundreds of dollars for a piranha? Plenty of people here. Theres always other things to spend money on, but if thats what you want, then why not.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe I should pick up that PS3 and just resell it, I wouldn't mind a new HDtv and surround sound system.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Maybe I should pick up that PS3 and just resell it, I wouldn't mind a new HDtv and surround sound system.


Thats what my plan was until I saw 50 people outside of Best Buy Two days prior to its release when they only have 26 available... haha.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

360 > PS3 anyways, so this whole hooplah is ridiculous. Pick yourself up a copy of Gears of War and you're set. You really shouldn't bother buying either system unless you have an HDTV or are ready to save up and buy one either. I mean seriously, they were meant to be played on HDTVs, and the difference is DISGUSTING.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Because. they are ment to be sold for 599. And assholes destroy the market by snatching them up before anyone has a chance to buy them. And then they force everyone to pay the higher price.
> Blah blah blah supply demand bullshit. some people just lack ethics. Not everyone has the oppertunity to sit in line for 3 days to get one. Why should they have to pay 4X the price?


no one has to do anything, you dont have to pay quadruple the price to get it first, the problem isnt the people that capitolize this mentality of i need it now they could exert some self control and patients and wait for it. if they did it would cost so much to begin with.. i waited three years for the ps2 to come to reasonable price, im gald i did because i got the newer slim one and only paid 130 for it.. my friend got one a couple weeks after it came out and his burned out after two months.. just look at the 360 it had some problems when it first came out so all those impatient brats that had to have it had to send it back and wait for the recall to be completed..
[/quote]

Its both ends that feed into the problem that are at fault. not just the buyers but the sellers. 
Those people who take up the spot with the intention of removing a PS3 from avaliblity to someone at regular price so they can mark the item up. 
and the idiots that pay the price and justify the people to do this practice. The whole thing is flawed its not solely the fault of either side, they both share responsiblity for destroying the distribution channels of these systems.
Are you only reading every other sentence of my posts? I think I covered this already. 
its the people that are forced to wait that lose out because of this. 
And you're wrong. IF all the PS3's are sucked up by people that are selling them then yes you are forced to pay the jacked prices if you want one anytime soon. Is that fair?
[/quote]

so basically your bitching about freedom and capitolism, which is what this country revolves around..

all those asshole that drive cars and buy gas aer at fault for raising gas prices because not matter how high they go people will still buy gas

i just looked at ebay and presales are at 1600 dollars..

i wonder what the legality of posting a presale is? lets say i make an auction saying that the winner will recieve delivery upon availability if i would be required to deliver it at aspecific date, technically i could pre sell one tehn buy it in a montha dn ship it to them when its "available"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i want to get a winger (huge water ballon sling shot) and pullinto a parking lot and start lobbing water ballons towards teh loosers on line, then post videos on you tube.. that would be funny as hell


----------



## I Like P's (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm perfectly happy with my 360. I'll grab the PS3 when it's not 600 dollars.

Have not been too impressed with the PS3 at all.

As far as HDTV goes, yes I am fortunate to have one but many of my friends do not and games like Gears still look amazing.

But the PS3, the difference between STV and HDTV is staggering. No point in a PS3 without HDTV.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol..... that would be funny!!! and is a great idea^^^

rb32-- theyre actually going for 1700-2000.... 3-7k is a bit of a stretch


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol..... that would be funny!!! and is a great idea^^^
> 
> rb32-- theyre actually going for 1700-2000.... 3-7k is a bit of a stretch


That is a big stretch, but I really wouldn't doubt it if some desperate rich parents shelled out $2500 or maybe even $3000 once Christmas closed in. "Daddy but I want the Playstation 3!!!!!!!







"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

I Like P said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my 360. I'll grab the PS3 when it's not 600 dollars.
> 
> Have not been too impressed with the PS3 at all.
> 
> ...


speaking of 360 i saw a commercial for call of duty3 and that looks awesome, i came close tobuying the 360 for call of duty2 ..


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> not even that, he thinks hs gonna get it form a store or something.


In a normal world that would make sense...
[/quote]








Aint it a b?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Thats really pathetic. Pretty sad people dont have better things to do with their lives then campout outside an electronics store for a f*cking video game.


Not pretty sad, some people have the luxary of not having to work, being to take time off to get a game console they want. Who knows, maybe its for there kids or something, for x-Mas

Me, personally, I cant do it. Once I run out of beer, im fucked


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

The people standing outside to actually buy and play the game are pathetic, BUT the people waiting outside to buy and go home and put that sh*t on ebay, are actually smart, 2-3 day effort if that, and a profit of 1400$ or more....hey man, thats more than what SOME people make in a month.

Some people were saying that the price of the ps3 might jump higher around the 3k range or more come christmas time or wat not.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd like to buy one and sell it on E-bay for double the price...


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PLAYSTATION-3-PS3-Rese...1QQcmdZViewItem

This one just sold for over $4 grand... Wish I was one of those losers right now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i wouldnt call him a "loser"... what did he lose? hes more of a winner actually....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the funy sht is i just got a laptop for 75 bucks more then the ps3 that does ten times what teh ps3 will do and it has out puts so i can plug it into the tv and play games..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Thats really pathetic. Pretty sad people dont have better things to do with their lives then campout outside an electronics store for a f*cking video game.


Not pretty sad, some people have the luxary of not having to work, being to take time off to get a game console they want. Who knows, maybe its for there kids or something, for x-Mas

Me, personally, I cant do it. Once I run out of beer, im fucked
[/quote]

Or maybe they're really big losers who play way too many video games and need to get a life, get hobbies that extend from sitting on a couch and staring at a screen, and maybe just MAYBE have sex with someone other than themselves once in a while.

I bet my description explains a lot more of the people waiting in those lines than yours does.







For their kids? Yeah right.

Best Buy is getting 26 PS3 consoles and 81 Nintendo Wii consoles, per store.

I'm going to check the line-up tonight after my exam. If it's not too long I may just wait it out and grab one in the morning... I'd like to make $3k off of something like this. Pay off some debt.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i wouldnt call him a "loser"... what did he lose? hes more of a winner actually....


Two days of his entire life sitting stationary in one spot and sleeping on the sidewalk. Id consider that a loser, but if they're selling it on eBay a winner at the same time...atleast according to their bank account.


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

This one sounds a little fishy..

http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-PLAYSTATION-3-PS3...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the funy sht is i just got a laptop for 75 bucks more then the ps3 that does ten times what teh ps3 will do and it has out puts so i can plug it into the tv and play games..


Does ur laptop have blue ray?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Jon said:


> This one sounds a little fishy..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-PLAYSTATION-3-PS3...1QQcmdZViewItem


They used to do that with items sold from online video games that were considered illegal to sell after a while because people were making so much money & the video game maker complained. So they would say they were selling their time and the item was free...pretty cheap way to get around it. But I don't see why hes doing it...it isnt illegal...yet.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> the funy sht is i just got a laptop for 75 bucks more then the ps3 that does ten times what teh ps3 will do and it has out puts so i can plug it into the tv and play games..


Does ur laptop have blue ray? 
[/quote]

ZZZIINNNGGGG

but i also dont have a hidef tv so blue ray really wouldnt bennifit me in any way not to mention i not going to pay tripple the cost of a dvd for blue ray dvds..

but my laptop does burn dvds and has light scribe labeling, ps3 isnt going to do that for me..


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Way to go Danny!!!

I could not agree with you more!









MD


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think someone stole danny's id and is post on his behalf..


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i think someone stole danny's id and is post on his behalf..


Wasn't me


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> i think someone stole danny's id and is post on his behalf..


Wasn't me








[/quote]

nice avitar..

"give me your tears gypsy"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> i think someone stole danny's id and is post on his behalf..


Wasn't me








[/quote]

you guessed his password...

"tree"


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i want to get a winger (huge water ballon sling shot) and pullinto a parking lot and start lobbing water ballons towards teh loosers on line, then post videos on you tube.. that would be funny as hell


























Its definately a big advantage to go and resell it, huge profit there, but Id bet the majority of people sitting in line are just waiting to take it home so they can play video games all day and jerkoff to blueray dvds. Someone needs to go throw all these guys into a van and take them to the gym, lazy bastards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Nope, its just me!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

R


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

E


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

P


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Shat tmiley's dot nrunk, itzz sucking fober!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oh wait lets not even mentionthere are only about 3 games for the system plus teh preliminary reviews are that it runs very very hot and will most likly suffer from similar recals and problems teh 360 had after the first release


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

O


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

S


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got here and I'm the last in line for the PS3..woohoo...people hve been here for 3 days and I show up and get on th list


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Does that guarantee you get one?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

T


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Alright everyone here we go again....

R


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

This is ridiculous, 3 of the top 7 thread in the lounge are about waiting in line for PS3... whats wrong with people.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

E


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

*P*


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

O


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

typing the O for nismo


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

S


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

T










Man were on fire today guys...except for nismo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

T

ah, I'm the asshat.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

people need to shut the fcuk up about this ps3 sh*t, its pissing me off...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:laugh: Nismo gets caught in the repost posting twice :laugh:


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> people need to shut the fcuk up about this ps3 sh*t, its pissing me off...


Agreed. Who cares. Its a f*cking video game. No wonder people are so damn fat in this country, you dont see everyone get this excited when a new excercise machine comes out.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> :laugh: Nismo gets caught in the repost posting twice :laugh:


actually if you look the first letter of the post is O and fits the r-e-p-o-s-t


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's to the original 'nerd alert'/PS3 thread


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

****moved to maintian teh repost********

whats lamer, rushing on lien to try and get one or posting on a forum to tell everyone your online to get one?

who cares?

at this point the threads here have reacha level of obseeions about htis stupid thing that is equal to the level of obsession of those camping on line for it..

besides didnt stores take pre orders on them?

so this hsould be handled in a more civilised less embarrasing way. if you paid a deposite and are on a list it should be fisrt come first serve..

how great would it be if these dipshits got arrested for loitering..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You are so clever.

I'm just a lowly asshat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

People are obsessing about it.

I wish there was a fervor over new excercise equipment Mike, but alas...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

just wait for all those.... i got my ps3 threads...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

LOL @ Danny


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> just wait for all those.... i got my ps3 threads...


Thats gonna suck.

Can we got a







in here?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have time to read every single post.. but who cares if people want to make money on eBay ? Supply and demand, baby !!! If there's someone who wants to pay $3,000 for a PS3, there should be someone to take advantage and make money of them



I Like P said:


> I'm perfectly happy with my 360. I'll grab the PS3 when it's not 600 dollars.
> 
> Have not been too impressed with the PS3 at all.
> 
> ...


What do you mean - you are not too impressed by PS3 ? How many times have you played it ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ug.

I just wanted to make fun of nerds.










...even though I'm a nerd...









....and an asshat...


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

some of you guys need to relax







I'm just haing fun and didn't mean to piss anyone off...anyways sorry I even said anything didn't mean to offend you guys.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Triumph the Insult Comic Dog needs to visit some of these lines to make fun of these people.
There were people waiting in line at a Target near here yesterday and it started to snow. I couldn't help but laugh as I walked past them.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

You didnt offend anyone. But why bump the thread....WHY!?!?!?!?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

That would be awesome. Triumph making fun of video game nerds.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Humper said:


> some of you guys need to relax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense, good luck!

But arent there only 25 systems per store?









I think some folks are over-reacting, it does come down to "to each his own". I just find waiting overnight for something a little silly. I wouldn't throw a PS3 in the garbage if someone gave it to me!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll admit I even want to eventually geta PS3. The shots from Fight Night on that auction someone posted the link to are awesome! But there is no way in hell Id ever spend $600 on one, much less wait overnight in line outside a store losing every shred of dignity I had to spend $600 on one.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a nice tent you have there....

...FOR ME TO POOP ON!!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> Triumph the Insult Comic Dog needs to visit some of these lines to make fun of these people.
> There were people waiting in line at a Target near here yesterday and it started to snow. I couldn't help but laugh as I walked past them.


someone needs to tell this guy triumph stopped being funny four years ago


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

now that's a cool ToPs!











nismo driver said:


> Triumph the Insult Comic Dog needs to visit some of these lines to make fun of these people.
> There were people waiting in line at a Target near here yesterday and it started to snow. I couldn't help but laugh as I walked past them.


someone needs to tell this guy triumph stopped being funny four years ago
[/quote]

The word 'poop' will always be funny, sir.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Humper said:


> some of you guys need to relax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to ya. I don't aggree with your plans on what you will do with it. But as stated to each their own. Sorry about the asshole comment yesterday it wasen't really directed at you personally. 
Try not to freeze your ass off waiting for th PS3.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I just KNOW that some of these folks wont get the PS3 after waiting so long. That would be even more embarrassing, yo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Originally PS3 nerd wait-a-thon thread. :maaad:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Should I consolidate all these threads into a single PS3 release thread ?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Should I consolidate all these threads into a single PS3 release thread ?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Done and done !


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

_Wow danny. I guess you thought you had an opinion. I was trying to be nice in this thread. But man you sure did step on my toes. But do you actually have an opinion that maters on this subject or are you just feeling left out?_

My opinion, which is that this isnt such a big deal, is relevant to the thread. +1.

_
I'm simply stating an opinion on *this subject*. I'm not fighting a battle. Maybe you missed that part in the text you quoted. My response was sarcastic and directed at someone else. Why do you take issue with this when you are simply jumpin in the topic with nothing to add?_

The battle I am talking about is this thread. Read through you're own replies. It sounds more like a vendetta against those who *choose* to take the time from thier lives to get this "system" and do with it what they may. +2

_
However this is a discussion and as such I will speak my opinion on the subject. don't like it oh well._

Dont like it, oh well?

_
What battles am I fighting? Well right now I am heading up a petition and long with a group of others on a few other fourms we are trying to get wal-mart to stop selling fish in their stores due to poor conditions and lacking care. Its just a litle thing that I'm trying to do. Have you signed the petition yet MR. Hippy?_

Good for you. Why is this a battle though? Standing up for what you believe in is a good thing to do. I have not signed the petittion because I feel petittions are no more then a way for someone to say "I think this is bad, but I only have so much time to contribute to the cause. Let me sign..see, my name!". This is not a knock on those who sign petittions, it is simply my opinion.

Also, as per the hippy comment. I always get a good laugh when friends call me this, but when people use it in a derogatory nature like you do, I dont appreciate it. Am I a hippy? Nope, Im a human. And my opinions and beliefs differ very much so from the "hippy" attitudes. I do not smoke pot all day, I work 5 days a week, and support myself. I even support the Conservative Party of Canada.... Enough about me tho, this isnt about me and Im letting my ego talk here. If you want to know more about why I am not a hippy, PM me.

_then you can help actually make a difference instead of pretending to be some kind of hippy with some elevated sense or morality._

+3

_At the least, then you would be somewhat informed as to what I'm doing. I never claimed that I'm trying to fix the world. But if you're goign to bring that up what are you doing to make this a better world aside from being a passive speck of dust._

I am nothing great, but I do my best to be a good person. Ive never claimed to be more then a passive speck of dust.

_Bro really inform yourself on subjects before you start spouting out your fabricated opinion on the situations you know nothing about. It really takes away from your crediblity. _

Fabricated opinion? All opinions are fabricated (aka "created"). If they werent, they wouldnt exist. And I am not "spouting it", I was simply offering it.

+4.

_Maybe you haven't noticed because you are such a tool yourself._

+5

_But I have differeing opinions on differing subjects. And I will approache each as I see fit. I don't have to conform to what you think my stand point on anything should be. Again don't like it.. Too darn bad. _

Talk doesnt cook rice. You say we want you to conform to what we think of you...no one does. I simply offered my opinion, and you have returned it with this hostile, defensive post. I dont judge you on each of your individual opinions, just so you know. I think of you as a human being, and therfore I see good in you. Thats not the Buddhist side of me talking, or the "Hippy" side. That is an opinion I have come to believe through my own tough times and experiences.

_And in the future make sure your reply actually falls in line with the topic. 
You're a grown boy I shouldnt have to train you on how to respond on an internet forum._

I believe it did.

_Karma is for people with nothing to belive in but still feel the need to put their fate in the hands of a greater being. You can keep your Karma.[/i
It doesnt matter if you beleive in it or not. I do not believe in the Christian God, but I do accept a Christians prayer. Why? Because I'll take all the thought I can get in this selfish world. I would hope you would do the same.

So do you actually have an opinion on the topic at hand or was your little tantrum all you had to say?










Keep your humble pie. I have something else to whip out for you.

Wow, how "not normal" and "uncommon" of you. I realize you said this because you felt threatened, that you felt I was trying to get a hand up on you by "attacking" you with my previous post. I guess that was an attempt at "owning" me. Good job, one point for you. Really tho, I think you're a cool guy. Even tho you have no respect for me (as I have highlighted with my *+5*, the personal attacks you decided to throw in for some reason?) , I have respect for you and wont let myself try and "own" you back. It was actually a pretty funny line :laugh:

Was that belittling enough for you? Feel better now?

Unfortunately for you, others words dont belittle me









G'day sir.

Danny_


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

so what is teh must have game for the systm that everyone is lining up for ?

there are only7 games out for it..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I heard on the radio some dude hired 50 homeless guys to stand in line for PS3


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Danny. Come back when your at least an adult if you want to preach about how to live ones life.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> I heard on the radio some dude hired 50 homeless guys to stand in line for PS3


That actually could work as a good profit. And that could be the beginning of the end of this nonsense, I'd hope.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Danny. Come back when your at least an adult if you want to preach about how to live ones life.


Im not preaching anything. If you got that from my post, you are misunderstanding.

Im done with this tho, I've said everything I feel needs to be said. Take it, or leave it.

Im hungry now:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why doesn't Sony price the units at $1500 or something ? they'd still be selling out in 20 minutes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tostido said:


> Maybe I should pick up that PS3 and just resell it, I wouldn't mind a new HDtv and surround sound system.


Thats what my plan was until I saw 50 people outside of Best Buy Two days prior to its release when they only have 26 available... haha.
[/quote]

Don't need to sit out, I could pick it up anytime during the day. My friend is a store manager and is getting a few at his store. All I gotta do is say yeah I'll take it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Maybe I should pick up that PS3 and just resell it, I wouldn't mind a new HDtv and surround sound system.


Thats what my plan was until I saw 50 people outside of Best Buy Two days prior to its release when they only have 26 available... haha.
[/quote]

Don't need to sit out, I could pick it up anytime during the day. My friend is a store manager and is getting a few at his store. All I gotta do is say yeah I'll take it.
[/quote]

Why not just do it and make the profit? You could then save some of the money for getting the system later.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Maybe I should pick up that PS3 and just resell it, I wouldn't mind a new HDtv and surround sound system.


Thats what my plan was until I saw 50 people outside of Best Buy Two days prior to its release when they only have 26 available... haha.
[/quote]

Don't need to sit out, I could pick it up anytime during the day. My friend is a store manager and is getting a few at his store. All I gotta do is say yeah I'll take it.
[/quote]

Hey, buddy... Did I ever tell you I love Ohio State.. and the Bengals ???

just thought I'd throw it out there...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh How I Hate

Ohio State :rasp:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Why doesn't Sony price the units at $1500 or something ? they'd still be selling out in 20 minutes


Because then on paper the Xbox360 would be a better value system.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Why doesn't Sony price the units at $1500 or something ? they'd still be selling out in 20 minutes


Because then on paper the Xbox360 would be a better value system.
[/quote]

Yeah, I suppose...if it wasn't for the competition, PS3 would have to come with a loan officer


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well...

why dont they release more?

I know, that's too obvious of a solution


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> Well...
> 
> why dont they release more?
> 
> I know, that's too obvious of a solution


because the system is buggy and theyre only releasing early so as to be competetive. they're releasing as few systems as possible. after the initial frenzy, they're going to start releasing fixed systems with less issues.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

fattykins said:


> Well...
> 
> why dont they release more?
> 
> I know, that's too obvious of a solution


because the system is buggy and theyre only releasing early so as to be competetive. they're releasing as few systems as possible. after the initial frenzy, they're going to start releasing fixed systems with less issues.
[/quote]

Hehehe.. bunch of dumbasses standing in lines and paying over 2 grand on Ebay for a system full of bugs..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well...
> 
> why dont they release more?
> 
> I know, that's too obvious of a solution


because the system is buggy and theyre only releasing early so as to be competetive. they're releasing as few systems as possible. after the initial frenzy, they're going to start releasing fixed systems with less issues.
[/quote]

Hehehe.. bunch of dumbasses standing in lines and paying over 2 grand on Ebay for a system full of bugs..








[/quote]

exactly my point :/ thought, saying that it's FULL of bugs is a bit of an exaggeration. it just isn't as clean as it should be. but that's how it always is with new system.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess that makes sense. Did they release a lot of PSPs at once though? I cant even remember.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

where the PSP's even a hit?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Thats really pathetic. Pretty sad people dont have better things to do with their lives then campout outside an electronics store for a f*cking video game.


Not pretty sad, some people have the luxary of not having to work, being to take time off to get a game console they want. Who knows, maybe its for there kids or something, for x-Mas

Me, personally, I cant do it. Once I run out of beer, im fucked
[/quote]

*Or maybe they're really big losers who play way too many video games and need to get a life, get hobbies that extend from sitting on a couch and staring at a screen, and maybe just MAYBE have sex with someone other than themselves once in a while.*

I bet my description explains a lot more of the people waiting in those lines than yours does.:rasp: For their kids? Yeah right.

Best Buy is getting 26 PS3 consoles and 81 Nintendo Wii consoles, per store.

I'm going to check the line-up tonight after my exam. If it's not too long I may just wait it out and grab one in the morning... I'd like to make $3k off of something like this. Pay off some debt.
[/quote]
Or maybe alot of them play in tournaments and make good money or a living of that.
And yes, some do make good cash, I read it in the Newspaper, some Sap won a jackpot of llike $50,000.


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds like Jealousy to me. As i see it every person in this thread complaining is just because they either did not think to or do not have the oppurtunity to sit in line and make several thousand dollars for doing nothing.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ooorr i have a 360 and the ps3 is sh*t to me


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ill tell you one thing that will keep me on my ps2 for a long time, teh nwe system doesnt ahve the vibration in the controller. when your shooting in medal of honor or driving in gt4 the vibration is a big part of the game experiance.. besides there will still be new releases for the older system..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

can you not use ps2 controls with ps3? 360 cant use xbox controls either


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> can you not use ps2 controls with ps3? 360 cant use xbox controls either


im not sure but i think the new controls are wireless.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

It is sad. Who the [email protected] cares about a freaking PS3 with like the 3 games that will be out tomorrow. I won't buy any of them until they actually have a few decent games out. I would spend my money on some better stuff like beer.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

360>ps3&Wii combined!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Mettle said:


> *Or maybe they're really big losers who play way too many video games and need to get a life, get hobbies that extend from sitting on a couch and staring at a screen, and maybe just MAYBE have sex with someone other than themselves once in a while.*


I waited in line for PS2 and Xbox 360 to get them when they were first released and I never have trouble getting laid with gorgeous women









I really don't think you have a handle on who really waits outside. It may be 3 nerdy guys in the front of the line, but the rest are moms/dads, some people who just want to turn a profit, and a whole lot of people who just like the bragging rights of having the latest and greatest sh*t. For example, I waited for the 360 with a friend and co-worker of mine (manager of Abercrombie and Fitch). You'd be hard pressed to call either of us losers, and even harder pressed to accuse either of us of not having a life or hobbies aside from sitting on a couch. (Fraternity/Sorority members, hit the bars, I've got a knock-out girlfriend...)


----------



## ames8534 (Sep 24, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ill tell you one thing that will keep me on my ps2 for a long time, teh nwe system doesnt ahve the vibration in the controller. when your shooting in medal of honor or driving in gt4 the vibration is a big part of the game experiance.. besides there will still be new releases for the older system..


im sure you can get controlers with vibration


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ames8534 said:


> ill tell you one thing that will keep me on my ps2 for a long time, teh nwe system doesnt ahve the vibration in the controller. when your shooting in medal of honor or driving in gt4 the vibration is a big part of the game experiance.. besides there will still be new releases for the older system..


im sure you can get controlers with vibration
[/quote]

or vibration with a controler.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> 360>ps3&Wii combined!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i did see something for wii that looked cool, a samuri sword fightin game when you use the controller as if it a sword, that looks like a cool game and idea but i bet you look like an uber douch playing it..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i did see something for wii that looked cool, a samuri sword fightin game when you use the controller as if it a sword, that looks like a cool game and idea but i bet you look like an uber douch playing it..


I seen that comercial last night. ALMOST got me encouraged to pick up a Wii


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

anyway, the circuit city near me isnt allowing people to stand inline till 10pm.....this is great for me....

so anyway, ill be @ CC @ 9pm....i need to make some extra $$$$ so i can get this piraya's tank some stuff and have some extra money for later =)


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i did see something for wii that looked cool, a samuri sword fightin game when you use the controller as if it a sword, that looks like a cool game and idea but i bet you look like an uber douch playing it..


Yea you definitely would lose cool points if some hot chicks saw you playing it. That spiderman crap in the commercial just looks freakin' terrible.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

well you wouldnt have anything to worry about
















haha jk


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hahhaha, people in palmdale, CA were fined $400 for pitching tents at the walmart...hilarious.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> ill tell you one thing that will keep me on my ps2 for a long time, teh nwe system doesnt ahve the vibration in the controller. when your shooting in medal of honor or driving in gt4 the vibration is a big part of the game experiance.. besides there will still be new releases for the older system..


im sure you can get controlers with vibration
[/quote]

or vibration with a controler.
[/quote]

or just keep the normal controller...then strap your gf or wife's vibrator to it (IF you cant pleasure her enough and she has one...) lol


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.timesdaily.com/apps/pbcs.dll/ar...6/APF/611162631

Hehe, i was able to turn this thread to politics...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> *Or maybe they're really big losers who play way too many video games and need to get a life, get hobbies that extend from sitting on a couch and staring at a screen, and maybe just MAYBE have sex with someone other than themselves once in a while.*


I waited in line for PS2 and Xbox 360 to get them when they were first released and I never have trouble getting laid with gorgeous women









I really don't think you have a handle on who really waits outside. It may be 3 nerdy guys in the front of the line, but the rest are moms/dads, some people who just want to turn a profit, and a whole lot of people who just like the bragging rights of having the latest and greatest sh*t. For example, I waited for the 360 with a friend and co-worker of mine (manager of Abercrombie and Fitch). You'd be hard pressed to call either of us losers, and even harder pressed to accuse either of us of not having a life or hobbies aside from sitting on a couch. (Fraternity/Sorority members, hit the bars, I've got a knock-out girlfriend...)
[/quote]

And you're doing a bang-up job bragging about yourself on the net, too.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

diddye said:


> *Or maybe they're really big losers who play way too many video games and need to get a life, get hobbies that extend from sitting on a couch and staring at a screen, and maybe just MAYBE have sex with someone other than themselves once in a while.*


I waited in line for PS2 and Xbox 360 to get them when they were first released and I never have trouble getting laid with gorgeous women









I really don't think you have a handle on who really waits outside. It may be 3 nerdy guys in the front of the line, but the rest are moms/dads, some people who just want to turn a profit, and a whole lot of people who just like the bragging rights of having the latest and greatest sh*t. For example, I waited for the 360 with a friend and co-worker of mine (manager of Abercrombie and Fitch). You'd be hard pressed to call either of us losers, and even harder pressed to accuse either of us of not having a life or hobbies aside from sitting on a couch. (Fraternity/Sorority members, hit the bars, I've got a knock-out girlfriend...)
[/quote]

And you're doing a bang-up job bragging about yourself on the net, too.















[/quote]

That's kinda funny too!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Abercrombie and Fitch... lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

'sup RockinTimbz?

got your PS3 yet?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Im pitching a tent right now..........and im at work











acestro said:


> 'sup RockinTimbz?
> 
> got your PS3 yet?:laugh:


Im trying to get hookt up through some of the tenants at the building I work at..have a few high rollers here







..otherwise ill just wait until spring/summer time


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> i did see something for wii that looked cool, a samuri sword fightin game when you use the controller as if it a sword, that looks like a cool game and idea but i bet you look like an uber douch playing it..


I seen that comercial last night. ALMOST got me encouraged to pick up a Wii
[/quote]

Saw something about it, the reviewer complained because it doesn't matter how you swing it, the character does his own swinging actions regardless of how you move the controller.

I think that the WII is for kids, nintendo has always been like that if you ask me.

PS3 and XBox are like Ford and Chevy.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I saw the new PS3's graphics. They are pretty awesome. Of course they better be due to its high price.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Best Buy Canada's website has officially crashed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

fattykins said:


> Well...
> 
> why dont they release more?
> 
> I know, that's too obvious of a solution


because the system is buggy and theyre only releasing early so as to be competetive. they're releasing as few systems as possible. after the initial frenzy, they're going to start releasing fixed systems with less issues.
[/quote]

What actual bugs are there? The only one I have heard about from Japan is the won't play all PS1 and PS2 games. Other than that, no problems so far.

I know the Wii is having sunlight issues and memory card issues. I know the 360 had a few problems too, but so far the PS3 has the least amount of problems reported. Plus out of all the problems, I'd rather have the problem of not playing all the old PS1 & PS2 games, cause honestly who cares about those games when you got a new system.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Best Buy Canada's website has officially crashed.


I had one from the online Best Buy store - said they had some to ship - one of 10! - was planning on selling it on Ebay, make a few bucks... and then the site crashed. LOL.







So much for that idea! Oh well, 10 get released every hour.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Best Buy Canada's website has officially crashed.


I had one from the online Best Buy store - said they had some to ship - one of 10! - was planning on selling it on Ebay, make a few bucks... and then the site crashed. LOL.:laugh: So much for that idea! Oh well, 10 get released every hour.
[/quote]
Went to pick 1 up this morning but this walmart here only had 2.so i missed out.I was not going to camp for it though,but I guess campers that put up a tent at 5pm yesterday got it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gots to be some interesting stories today...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah,,,,,^ wheres all the stories? cnn had a little thing on it showing all the campers- talking about fights, gun shots, and such---- our local kmart got a whopping 2 systems in this morning--- looks like the launch titles arent soo hot?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Time magazine:

Playstation 3 not worth the hype


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

There werent any fights or disuptes at the walmart where I was. They had security patrolling the parking lot and security would walk out with you if you wanted it. People at the front of the line had been camped out since monday and were crazy. 3 out of the 26 were carrying their pistols with them but that was unnecessary. The walmart workers put the PS3 in a box such as lucky charms, raisin bran, trix and tropicana to "hide" the PS3 (like someone wouldnt notice someone carrying a huge package of trix). It was pretty funny to see some people show up at 11:30 PM expecting to get a PS3. Otherwise pretty uneventful.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Time magazine:
> 
> Playstation 3 not worth the hype


read the article. apparentl;y the author hasen't the slightest clue as to what he's talking about. and makes loose comparisions of the three systems without defining the actuall differences between them. 
I agree nothing is ever worth the hype but that article is painfully uninformed.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Time magazine:
> 
> Playstation 3 not worth the hype


read the article. apparentl;y the author hasen't the slightest clue as to what he's talking about. and makes loose comparisions of the three systems without defining the actuall differences between them. 
I agree nothing is ever worth the hype but that article is painfully uninformed.
[/quote]

Ehh... Maybe PS3 has better potential, and I've been waiting a long time but every day I ask myself if it's worth waiting for. I am a Sony guy, I've always had a PS2 but I sure as hell wasn't going to stand in no line on opening day and there is no way I am paying 2 grand on Ebay.. So now it looks like I have to wait till about April just for a chance to shell out $600 or I could just go spend $400 on an Xbox 360 now and not have to wait - and the jury is still out on which system will be better in the long run but right now Xbox has a better library of games and probably, less bugs than PS3. So what the hell do I do ? I guess I could just keep playing my PS2 and wait a few months and then make a decision...

At the same time, I do want to start playing a next gen console.. especially due to the fact that I have a nice high def TV; maybe I should just say screw it and get a 360


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

360 so far has had more bugs than reported from the PS3, going by the release from Japan. Just a FYI


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Time magazine:
> 
> Playstation 3 not worth the hype


read the article. apparentl;y the author hasen't the slightest clue as to what he's talking about. and makes loose comparisions of the three systems without defining the actuall differences between them. 
I agree nothing is ever worth the hype but that article is painfully uninformed.
[/quote]

Ehh... Maybe PS3 has better potential, and I've been waiting a long time but every day I ask myself if it's worth waiting for. I am a Sony guy, I've always had a PS2 but I sure as hell wasn't going to stand in no line on opening day and there is no way I am paying 2 grand on Ebay.. So now it looks like I have to wait till about April just for a chance to shell out $600 or I could just go spend $400 on an Xbox 360 now and not have to wait - and the jury is still out on which system will be better in the long run but right now Xbox has a better library of games and probably, less bugs than PS3. So what the hell do I do ? I guess I could just keep playing my PS2 and wait a few months and then make a decision...

At the same time, I do want to start playing a next gen console.. especially due to the fact that I have a nice high def TV; maybe I should just say screw it and get a 360
[/quote]

get a 360 jewelz--- sh*t for 600, you can get the platinum, your second controller and a few games... and that library of games you are talking about is getting better and better!!! i love my 360 and the games that are coming out---- they also announced they will be selling the launch titles that went platinum for $40 now... thinkin of grabbing project gotham racing(need a car game)... neone played it?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Project Gothams are usually pretty good. Not as good as Gran Turismo but still good.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> 360 so far has had more bugs than reported from the PS3, going by the release from Japan. Just a FYI


Well yeah, they've had more reported because they've been out way longer than PS3. Just going by what hyphen said - the consoles that are released early will have bugs and the units that have been released later have fixes; that's not to say either PS3 or 360 has more than the other...

BTW, I am not really interested in online gaming...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks at this - $3,000

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ele/236362604.html


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well if their goin for 3 now.... tha means 4 closer to xmas.... probably?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Looks at this - $3,000
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ele/236362604.html


hahahahah removed by the CL community. At leat CLers aren't going to let people use that fourm for selling of these systems.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

damm 10gs hers the link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...p;rd=1&rd=1

i wish i hijacked a truck of them


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Looks at this - $3,000
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ele/236362604.html


hahahahah removed by the CL community. At leat CLers aren't going to let people use that fourm for selling of these systems.
[/quote]

Oh crap ! Why did they yank that ?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

$5000?! is what i just heard on the radio... too f*cking nuts.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

jefandniko said:


> Looks at this - $3,000
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ele/236362604.html


hahahahah removed by the CL community. At leat CLers aren't going to let people use that fourm for selling of these systems.
[/quote]

Oh crap ! Why did they yank that ?
[/quote]

Because the CL community dosen't want that person to use CL as an outlet for ripping stupid people off. thats the nice thing about CL. You don't have to ask the staff to remove listings. If enough ppl in the community flag the post they will simple remove it. Its a self regulated forum.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Because the CL community dosen't want that person to use CL as an outlet for ripping stupid people off. thats the nice thing about CL. You don't have to ask the staff to remove listings. If enough ppl in the community flag the post they will simple remove it. Its a self regulated forum.


I don't get it...
Why should CL community give two shits about stupid people being ripped off ? It ain't like they're buying heroin


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 360 so far has had more bugs than reported from the PS3, going by the release from Japan. Just a FYI


Well yeah, they've had more reported because they've been out way longer than PS3. Just going by what hyphen said - the consoles that are released early will have bugs and the units that have been released later have fixes; that's not to say either PS3 or 360 has more than the other...

BTW, I am not really interested in online gaming...
[/quote]

But the issues for the 360 were released right away and the PS3 has been out in Japan already. So far only that one issue while the 360 had a few. sh*t even the Wii has two issues right now and they're aren't even released yet. AND NOT ALL RELEASED SYSTEMS HAVE BUGS, a few do, but not all. Out of the original PS2s from first day in the USA, I got mine and it still works to this day. Not one issue other than it didn't play a few ps1 games which I really didn't even care.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> read the article. apparentl;y the author hasen't the slightest clue as to what he's talking about. and makes loose comparisions of the three systems without defining the actuall differences between them.
> I agree nothing is ever worth the hype but that article is painfully uninformed.


How do you figure? I got the impression that he knew exactly what he was talking about - a system is made through its available game library, not its specifications - proven time and time again. He doesn't make loose comparisons, he makes relevant ones. The general public doesn't care that the Xbox has 512 MB of open RAM, while the PS3 has 256 of video and 256 of system, limiting its hardware usage out of the gate. They care that they can play f.e.a.r., need for speed, madden, and call of duty tomorrow by buying a 400 system rather than waiting in line 2 days and paying $600. The article was in Time, not Console Nerd War Monthly, and he wrote about what his target audience, the general consumer, cares about. That's called good journalism.

And anyways, everyone knows at this point the hot game to have is Gears of War. It's the next Halo, and within 3 days of its release it had over 130,000 people playing online. That's sick.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> 360 so far has had more bugs than reported from the PS3, going by the release from Japan. Just a FYI


Well yeah, they've had more reported because they've been out way longer than PS3. Just going by what hyphen said - the consoles that are released early will have bugs and the units that have been released later have fixes; that's not to say either PS3 or 360 has more than the other...

BTW, I am not really interested in online gaming...
[/quote]

But the issues for the 360 were released right away and the PS3 has been out in Japan already. So far only that one issue while the 360 had a few. sh*t even the Wii has two issues right now and they're aren't even released yet. AND NOT ALL RELEASED SYSTEMS HAVE BUGS, a few do, but not all. Out of the original PS2s from first day in the USA, I got mine and it still works to this day. Not one issue other than it didn't play a few ps1 games which I really didn't even care.
[/quote]

So you basically think PS3 is a better quality system ?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> 360 so far has had more bugs than reported from the PS3, going by the release from Japan. Just a FYI


Well yeah, they've had more reported because they've been out way longer than PS3. Just going by what hyphen said - the consoles that are released early will have bugs and the units that have been released later have fixes; that's not to say either PS3 or 360 has more than the other...

BTW, I am not really interested in online gaming...
[/quote]

But the issues for the 360 were released right away and the PS3 has been out in Japan already. So far only that one issue while the 360 had a few. sh*t even the Wii has two issues right now and they're aren't even released yet. AND NOT ALL RELEASED SYSTEMS HAVE BUGS, a few do, but not all. Out of the original PS2s from first day in the USA, I got mine and it still works to this day. Not one issue other than it didn't play a few ps1 games which I really didn't even care.
[/quote]

So you basically think PS3 is a better quality system ?
[/quote]

Nonsense - First of all, he can't judge the bugginess of PlayStation 3 a week after its Japanese release any more than a monkey can. Only time will tell, in the next couple weeks, if any problems will emerge.

Secondly, XBox 360 had problems with less than 1% of its initial release systems, but none of the consoles produced after that experienced any of the same problems. If you buy a 360 today, or anytime in the future, you will NOT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS. The bugs were worked out IMMEDIATELY and this issue is fricken irrelevant now. The only thing that matters to the consumer is WHAT THE STATE OF THINGS IS NOW, and at this point, with a larger library, cheaper cost, better quality games, and a time proven online infrastructure, the Xbox is a better buy. That may change in the future, but I doubt it.

PS, if you want to game in High Def, the PS3 will require you to purchase a SEPARATE HD CABLE. Out of the box it comes with the standard yellow video plug in, which cannot deliver a high definition signal. Pretty lame for a system which is pretty much a $600 PS2 without the cables.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/738/738409p1.html


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> read the article. apparentl;y the author hasen't the slightest clue as to what he's talking about. and makes loose comparisions of the three systems without defining the actuall differences between them.
> I agree nothing is ever worth the hype but that article is painfully uninformed.


How do you figure? I got the impression that he knew exactly what he was talking about - a system is made through its available game library, not its specifications - proven time and time again. He doesn't make loose comparisons, he makes relevant ones. The general public doesn't care that the Xbox has 512 MB of open RAM, while the PS3 has 256 of video and 256 of system, limiting its hardware usage out of the gate. They care that they can play f.e.a.r., need for speed, madden, and call of duty tomorrow by buying a 400 system rather than waiting in line 2 days and paying $600. The article was in Time, not Console Nerd War Monthly, and he wrote about what his target audience, the general consumer, cares about. That's called good journalism.

And anyways, everyone knows at this point the hot game to have is Gears of War. It's the next Halo, and within 3 days of its release it had over 130,000 people playing online. That's sick.
[/quote]

Yes. and all of those games as well as about thousands of others are avalible to them. 
the guy neglects to mention the avalible features when comparing the two systems. 
disreguards the fact that the system is fully compatible out of the box with all the latest TV tech. Where the Xbox 360 is not. Has out of the box compatiblity with the next generation of video format. where the Xbox does not. Is the Wii even capible of playing DVD's? 
He seemed biased aganst the PS3 from he get go. Goes further then just downing on the hype but discredits the system itself.

You're correct to say that a system is made by its game libary. And the PS3 will surpass the Xbox in its native libaray as well. Since the platform is more standardized since PC game developers have had the last year to code on the 7000 series processors from Nvidia and just as much time coding with the specific GPU and hardware setup for the PS3.

Most systems at launch have a limited number of titles. Do you honestly think that the PS3 wont also have a shooter that will equal if not surpass gears of war. Not to say its not a good system. But the writer seems to focus on points of interest that seem to make the PS3 out to be a system thats not worth its $600 price by comparing it to systems that are much lesser in techonological advancement. Sure the 360 is cheaper. Its also not outfitted with as much as the PS3. The Wii is a joke in itself. the graphics are equal to that of the PS2 It just gets motion sensors and the DL feature. As far as tech advancement?

the article was written for the person that dosen't know anything about any of the systems and seemed very biased aganst the ps3. So to that end either the writer is intentionally discrediting the value of the system or he simply does not have a grasp as to what kind of value the PS3 represents.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> The Wii is a joke in itself. the graphics are equal to that of the PS2 It just gets motion sensors and the DL feature. As far as tech advancement?


We AGREE!!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

the Wii is gonna kick ass! come on, its got those motion sensors! imagine being drunk, or high... playing that sh*t... damn....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I watched a PS3 go for 8000+ Dollars Canadian on Ebay today....I nearly shat myself


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha thats awesome


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I watched a PS3 go for 8000+ Dollars Canadian on Ebay today....I nearly shat myself


watched 1 go this morning for just over $23,000 it had over 30 bids and was guaranteed.


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

I waited for it. And i bought it for 700 dollars. They are selling on ebay for 2500 dollars. I will make lots from it


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

take this into account as well, there are a lot of people that register for ebay JUST to outbid everyone else...and then they don't pay. the true going price for the ps3 is roughly 1.5-3gs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Black, how is selling one's good on Ebay, legally, less moral then creating an account to jack up the prices of the units? Not accusing, just curious.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Because it makes me laugh.

Because this is rediculas

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Sony-PS3-60GB-System...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/PlayStation-3-PS3-Prem...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-PlayStation-3-Gam...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-PlayStation-3-PS3...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SONY-PLAYSTATION-3...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

This is even better than paying out the A-hole for one.....making the nerds feel stupid!

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-ga...ation-3-smashed


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha smash my ps3


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Imagine how hard their nerdy little hearts dropped in their chests hahahaha. I don't like doing things out of spite anymore, but this is fine because it's donated money and it's punishing nerds haha.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol what colorfull usage of the word douche bag.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I got into this argument with one of my managers at work yesterday... about the morals and integrity issues associated with selling a PS3 on Ebay.

See, I work at Best Buy right now. And apparently when the XBox360 came out, one of the employees got one on release day, and turned around to sell it on Ebay. This manager of mine got him FIRED saying it was an integrity issue because he disagrees, morally, with people who go ahead and do this. The person was a seasonal worker and he was allowed to be fired in this manner. I told my manager he was a psycho, basically, and he shouldn't be imposing his morals on someone else.

I know someone who made upwards of $25k off of XBox 360s when they first came out, buying up some 16 units, and then putting them on Ebay. Now, that was $25k total, and some of that obviously went to covering his initial costs. But he still made out like a bandit... My manager said this guy I know is scum and it was akin to stealing food from starving children.

I don't see the connection.

I think if people are this addicted to some luxury item then whoever has one has the right to ask as much for it as they want. Because in my eyes something is only as valuable as what another person is willing to pay for it.

My manager said that someone buying up that PS3 and selling it on Ebay was the same as ripping a toy from a child's arms on Xmas morning. I think that's bs too - because the people in most of those line-ups are the hardcore game nerds who need to have it right away.

Those other people who need to have it right away but don't have the time, let's say, to wait in line will use their money to get themselves one. And why not? It comes down to how valuable your time is I think as well... If I have a job that's paying me however much a day and I'm going to lose a LOT of money waiting in line, but for a fraction of that I can buy one off of Ebay if I really want it, so what? Isn't that my right in a free economy to do so?

There are tons of overpriced items in our society. Look at limited edition cars, special jewelry, designer clothing, etc etc etc. We don't look at that as being an issue because that stuff is typically for rich people anyway, right? But it seems that if someone tries to take away the 'game console' from the middle class nerds in society that all of a sudden they're immoral and evil people. I just don't understand it.

People with money get what they want. That is how society works with consumer items. Supply and demand. I think people would do much better lobbying the government to petition oil companies and oil producing countries to keep gas prices cheaper. Gas is much more of a daily necessity than a PS3 will ever be. And yet people only bitch about that in passing.

My view... If some moron is willing to pay a crapload of money to have their new toy RIGHT AWAY then so be it. I don't see the sale of that item as immoral or an integrity issue.

The Best Buy I work at was pretty staunch about not making special exceptions. Two separate Ottawa Senators called our store asking about 'what they had to do' to make sure that they got a PS3 on opening day. Management told them to wait in line, haha. I thought that was classic...

...but by the same token couldn't they have paid someone to wait in line for them? With all that money they have? And how would that be different than buying it online? "Buddy, I'll give you $1000 to wait in line for me at Best Buy and get me a PS3 on opening day." Or maybe I won't waste my time finding someone to do that and I'll just buy it online instead.

Money talks. We live in a money driven, capitalist society... I am very left wing in many aspects but I just don't see anything wrong with this one.

And don't compare this to food and clothing like my manager tried to do. Because he went on about how clothing and food are luxury items in certain impoverished countries and I shot him down. (Don't bring this sh*t up with someone who studies international law and human rights.) These are necessities that people are being deprived of.

Anyway... That's my rant and I needed to get it out.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh. But one other thing...

One of the guys I work with, his brother got a PS3, and is going to be donating it to a children's charity of some type. I can't remember if it was the children's hospital or not - but he's not keeping it.

I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Check out eBay today...the 60 Gigs are mostly selling under $1400.

http://cgi.ebay.com/IN-HAND-Playstation-3-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Idiots put way too many up on eBay and flooded it! A lesson in supply vs. demand fellas.

Price might go back up a tad during xmas however.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

damn yea prices droped like crazy


----------

